# Canon 70-200 2.8 II BROKE



## MohaimenK (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, internally that is. Nothing physical but more technical. It wasn't focusing properly and then after 5 mins I could hear it grinding inside. So when I turn the camera off and turn it back on, it's trying to initialize the lens but can't and grinds inside. 

Weird thing is it will do that when the lens is facing down or facing straight (180 horizontal) but if I do it facing the lens up 90 degrees then sound is gone! 

VERY weird. I just sent it to Canon. The damn lens is less than 2 months old too. Costing me $62 for shipping!!! 

I think the warranty should take care of any internal damage right?


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 19, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I think the warranty should take care of any internal damage right?



As long as you didn't cause the internal damage by dropping it or misuse of the lens.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah but they can just say "oh you dropped it" how would they know if I dropped it or not?


----------



## Rekd (Oct 19, 2010)

They would have to prove you dropped it, you won't have to prove you didn't. 

The easiest way to tell is to look for "ding" marks on the corners of the lens. Something that can only be done by a blunt force. If you dropped it or banged it on something there will be a mark where it hit. If Canon sees this they will not cover it under warranty.


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

It sounds like a cog in the AF system has slipped out of place 

As for dropping any dents, large scuff marks etc.. on the exterior of the lens would be a give away that you'd dropped it. Otherwise massive internal damage would be a reason to consider that you'd abused it - however if its just a slipped cog chances are they'll cover it. 

Still terribly bad luck on the lens


----------



## icassell (Oct 19, 2010)

This is where buying from your local dealer helps.  You wouldn't have needed to pay the shipping.

In any event, that really s****s.  I hope they have rapid turnaround.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear your new lens is AFU.

Damage caused by impact is usually pretty obvious. You can bet they have a lot of experience from seeing impact damage on a regular basis.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Good thing it came with that one-year Canon USA warranty!


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

Naw its 1 year international warranty  So fixable in any nation that canon has taken over


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2010)

I wonder if this will happen to others ?


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 19, 2010)

Well my lens has no dents what so ever. Very careful w/ it at most parts. I've got a scratch, on one of the end from something else. But there's no way they should say that it's from "dropping a lens" which would piss me off. I can't think how the scratch happened but it may have been from rubbing on something


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I wonder if this will happen to others ?



not happened to mine - and not read of any big problems thus far. I think its just a case of really bad luck and one slipped cog


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this will happen to others ?
> ...


 
Yeah which is why I'm scared if they say "you dropped it" as an excuse. Especially since its less than 2 months old. Like I said, it's that one tiny little scratch is what is making me think it... 

I will find out soon. They should have it tomorrow


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats!  Your IS is now an MS.  (Mo Stabilization)


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this will happen to others ?
> ...




Have you seen the price of the new 300 £7499 and the new 1.4x and 2x over £500 bloody _RIDICULOUS both are double the price of the old
_


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Yes and the 70-200mm M2 was also double upon release - canon are upping all their prices with their new upgrade wave  

It won't stop me wanting it - an M2 300mm f2.8 and M3 2*Tc sounds like a stunning sharp and light 600mm combo - but still stupidly high prices


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



I'll stick with what i have can't see it being that much sharper


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

I think there is room for improvement with the 2*TC - that I think will be worth upgrading though I don't see myself pushed to upgrade the 1.4TC. Sigma are also being a pain with a new 150mm with OS - over the last year its like they are trying to make me upgrade everything I've already bought


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> I think there is room for improvement with the 2*TC - that I think will be worth upgrading though I don't see myself pushed to upgrade the 1.4TC. Sigma are also being a pain with a new 150mm with OS - over the last year its like they are trying to make me upgrade everything I've already bought




I have the Kenko 300pro 2x and with the 300 it's very sharp and only cost £60 i was going to buy the Canon one but the Kenko was so good i didn't bother

300F2.8 shot from weekend 






and a crop


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this will happen to others ?
> ...



So, you're diagnosing, repeatedly, the lens breakdown problem as a slipped cog from...what is it? 3,000 miles across the Atlantic? Or is it closer?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




I think i'm closer because when you fly to the States you fly over Chesterfield and i don't know what it could be


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> So, you're diagnosing, repeatedly, the lens breakdown problem as a slipped cog from...what is it? 3,000 miles across the Atlantic? Or is it closer?


 
Whatever it is, this seems to be a very uncommon problem.

I find this quite ironic really lol...

This lens is known for its outstanding build quality, even compared to Canons very high standards in this aspect. You can really tell this when holding it.

I dont know what is wrong with it, but my guess is that bad luck is involved.

My copy has been as close to perfect as you could ask in every possible way.

I am quite curious to know what is wrong with it, and I would cry if anything like this happened to my baby...

- Neil


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 19, 2010)

OP: I am going to be a straight shooter here and ask you if you could you please tell us if you have ever dropped it or not.

The closest thing you have said is "Well my lens has no dents what so ever. Very careful w/ it at most parts."

This doesnt really answer the question.

I doubt anyone here works for Canon customer service lol, so you are probably safe to tell us.

This is very important for determining what may have happened...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're diagnosing, repeatedly, the lens breakdown problem as a slipped cog from...what is it? 3,000 miles across the Atlantic? Or is it closer?
> ...




What would you call a 13.75% annualized breakdown rate on the 70-200 Mark II? Is that very uncommon? According to the folks at Lensrentals.com, the new Canon 70-200 Mark II and the new Nikkor 70-200 VR-II are both suffering from some pretty severe failure/repair rates...

LensRentals.com - Lens Repair Data 4.0

Quoted from Lensrentals article: "For those that believe early adopters face risks, this years data tends to support you. Three new lenses: the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, the Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR II, and the Sigma 50-500 OS made the list. The models they replaced were all low-repair rate lenses."

The new Nikon has already suffered a 21 percent annualized repair rate in its first year on the market; the new Canon Mark II has already notched a 13.75% annualized repair rate in less than a year on the market...

Reading down the article farther, it seems that the camera makers (Canon and Nikon) have the ability to figure out how to correct very high failure rates as the manufacturing of a particular lens advances...the article has hard data to confirm this. Further reinforcing the old saying, "Never buy Version 1.0 of anything" if ultimate reliability is paramount.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Reading down the article farther, it seems that the camera makers (Canon and Nikon) have the ability to figure out how to correct very high failure rates as the manufacturing of a particular lens advances...the article has hard data to confirm this. Further reinforcing the old saying, "Never buy Version 1.0 of anything" if ultimate reliability is paramount.


 
I didnt know any of this...

Interesting stuff here Derrel.

I hope that I was just lucky then, and that my copy will continue to perform 100%.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 21, 2010)

Well Canon wrote back


*
Dear MOHAIMEN :
*
We have received your equipment for evaluation and repair. Based on our initial examination, we will start the necessary repairs at no charge to you. You can expect the repair to be completed and returned back to you within approximately 7 business days* from the date shown above. There is no need to respond to this notice.

Please note that in the unlikely event that any additional internal damage is found due to liquid/water, sand, corrosion, battery leakage or impact (such as dropping the unit), a revised estimate will be sent for your authorization, since these conditions are specifically excluded from warranty coverage.
Thank you for purchasing Canon products and for allowing us this opportunity to serve you.
*
*
Best Regards,
Canon Factory Service Center


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good - it will be interesting to see what they report the official problem as once they've completed their repairs.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 21, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Well Canon wrote back
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
Look into CPS if you haven't already.

And from where we are, I generally have sent stuff off on Monday and receive back that Friday from their repair center in NJ. They're normally pretty quick unless they have a lot more going on than normal.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 21, 2010)

VI, I shipped it on Tuesday and they received it yesterday. There's another one in Newport News VA. I think it may be one of their newer location


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 27, 2010)

Well quick turnaround from Canon! Overnight shipping from Newport News, VA location. Got my lens back today. Luckily someone was home to sign for it. 

This is what Canon said:

"Your product has been examined and it was found that the image stabilizer assembly did not operate properly. The image stabilizer assembly was replaced and product functions were confirmed. *Other electical adjustments, inspection and cleaning, mechanical adjustments and parts replacements were carried out*."

Hmm, I wonder what they were. No other details except that short paragraph. Well hopefully its as good as new. Won't find out till I go home tonight.


----------



## twelveicat (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe the thread is too old, but maybenot.

I got the exact same response from Canon on the SECOND try. The first time they sent it back but it was still making noise with the lens pointed down or forward (not upward). When I sent it back the second time they informed me that the assembly had been replaced. The message was the same as the OP's.

My lens started making the noise within 5 days of purchase. Very odd. Kind of annoying to have to spend money shipping a lens for an obvious warranty issue. As if we didn't pay enough already.


----------



## danielb727 (May 3, 2011)

I have the same problem.
The IS makes some sort of grinding noise when pointing the lens downward.

I take great care of my equipment and it has been less than two months since I bought the lens.
Too bad for Canon. They should have better quality control!


----------

